
YC S20 Batch Updates - urs
https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-s20-batch-updates/
======
pedalpete
We've worked as a remote team, and non-remote team. Remote is hard. I would be
concerned that the quality of the experience would be lessened by not being
local.

At the same time, it is probably a good excuse for YC to test if they can
operate remotely, as that could push them to scale further.

I would think that if they had everyone in the batch self-quarantine for the
first two weeks, that would solve the issue wouldn't it?

The other concern of course is how can they fairly accept people from
countries that may be under a travel ban.

Tough decision and lots of things to weigh I'm sure.

------
yazr
Great news.

I wonder if already there will be a selection bias to recession-friendly and
revenue-producing startups

